# Grapette Soda BBQ Sauce



## BGKYSmoker (May 16, 2011)

I have made this bbq sauce for all 3 of my smokeouts.

Wally Mart Grapette soda is used.

The wet items.








The dry items. 1/2 Cup white sugar in the small bowl.







Will post more pics later tonite when i bring this together.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2011)

LOL---So I finally find out where the Grape Ape comes from!

Sounds good!

I await your instructions "Great Purple One".







Bear


----------



## squirrel (May 16, 2011)

I've heard of using grape soda in sauce, can't wait to find out more. Come on Bear, share the popcorn.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> I've heard of using grape soda in sauce, can't wait to find out more. Come on Bear, share the popcorn.


If I'd have known you were coming, I'd have gotten the economy size!!!







Bear


----------



## biaviian (May 16, 2011)

Great, now I have a Dr. Pepper sauce to try AND a Grape Soda (Grape Nehi anyone?) sauce to make. 

Oh and Bear, in this area if you buy the economy popcorn and/or soda you get unlimited refils so stop hogging it all!!!!!


----------



## Bearcarver (May 16, 2011)




----------



## tyotrain (May 16, 2011)

will have my eye on this


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 16, 2011)

Ok now kids pay attention . You will need 5, 1 qt mason jars or some other containers to hold the sauce.

You more than likely will only use 1 bottle of the soda.

Empty the ketchup into the pan.







Invert the bottles cuz you want all the ketchup.







After you have all the ketchup, Fill the bottles with the soda and swoosh it around.













Next pour all 3 bottles of the swooshed soda into the pan with the ketchup.







Use a whisk to combine good. Turn the heat to medium. Whisk to keep from sticking.







Next add the qt of vinegar........Keep whisking and heat on.







Now you will need the dry ready to go.

1, 4 oz can black pepper

4 oz of garlic salt (not powder or granulated)

1/2 cup sugar

4 oz of your fav chili powder

Combine all the dry into a bowl or measuring cup.













Keep whisking the pot.







Then whisk in the dry to the pot. Whisk in very good so you dont have clumps.







Bring the temp up so you have a mild rolling broil here. About 10-15 mins







Next add the bottle of mustard. Whisk in good. The sauce will change color here. 







Turn heat to high and bring to a broil and keep whisking and add the Tabasco. Iused the whole 2 oz bottle.







Bring pot to a broil then turn heat down to simmer for 30 mins. Keep stirring so the sauce does not burn.

I used to use the bottles after the sauce was off the heat but it seems these new fangle green bottles dont hold up to the heat. I save them for after.







Spoon the sauce into the jars.







Place lids and bands on the jars.







The sauce will keep un refrigerated for however long it takes you to sop it up or give it away. If you feel you need to fridge it then go ahead.

ENJOY


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2011)

Great tutorial, NEPAS !

Thanks for taking the time!!!!

Bear


----------



## beer-b-q (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Nepas... Looks like a great sauce...


----------



## hardslicer (May 17, 2011)

nice detail......would love to taste it.....thanks for taking the time to pass this along!


----------



## squirrel (May 17, 2011)

Thank you very much! Man, am I glad you came along with the recipe when you did, Bear hogged up all the popcorn!


----------



## ak1 (May 17, 2011)

Oh wow!!! That looks tasty.

I think I'll have to try it soon.

Thanks for the tutorial Nepas.


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2011)

I like the big print "no high fructose corn syrup".

That is what I look for also.

The recipe looks delicious. Thanks.


----------



## arnie (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the post, nepas.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 17, 2011)

Thanks Nepas, Could you put the whole recipe in one post so we can print it out. I definitely want to try this.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 17, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Thank you very much! Man, am I glad you came along with the recipe when you did, Bear hogged up all the popcorn!


Huh-uh---I did not !   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I started with this---------->
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nobody showed up to help eat it, so I ended up with this---------->
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It got cold & stale, so I chucked it in the trash!!!

Bear


----------



## ak1 (May 17, 2011)

I was on my way down, but I had to stop for gas. By the time I got to your place the lights were out. I didn't want to disturb your sleep, so I turned around and drove home


----------



## bostonbbq (Jun 18, 2011)

Pretty flipping amazing, thanks for posting.


----------



## smokinjoeb (Jun 18, 2011)

Nepas thanks for sharing, great recipe and pics!!!


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 18, 2011)

A quick question, in the first post you say there is 3/4 of cup of sugar, then later you say 1/2 cup. Could you clarify the proper measurement.  I am definitely gonna try this.

Thanks 

Aaron


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 18, 2011)

Well since we haven't heard from him, I guess this is his "special" sauce!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry

Typo

1/2 cup


----------



## rowdyrawhide (Jul 19, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Nepas, Could you put the whole recipe in one post so we can print it out. I definitely want to try this.




I hope this is OK with you Nepas, but I cut and paste everything to word doc on my computer, so I could print it out and I think I have all of the ingredient measurements right.  so here it is:

*Nepas' Grapette Soda BBQ Sauce*

Wet Ingredients:

3 - 24 oz Bottles Ketchup

72 oz Grapette Soda

1 qt Distilled White Vinegar

9 oz  Yellow Mustard

2 oz bottle of Tabasco (don’t necessarily need the whole bottle)

Dry Ingredients:

1, 4 oz can black pepper

4 oz of garlic salt (not powder or granulated)

1/2 cup sugar

4 oz of your fav chili powder 

Combine all the dry into a bowl or measuring cup and set aside.

Empty the ketchup into the pan.

Invert the bottles cuz you want all the ketchup.

After you have all the ketchup, Fill the bottles with the soda and swoosh it around.

Next pour all 3 bottles of the swooshed soda into the pan with the ketchup.

Use a whisk to combine good. Turn the heat to medium. Whisk to keep from sticking.

Next add the qt of vinegar........Keep whisking and heat on.

Keep whisking the pot.

Then whisk in the dry ingredients into the pot. Whisk in very good so you don't have clumps.

Bring the temp up so you have a mild rolling broil here. About 10-15 mins

Next add the bottle of mustard. Whisk in good. The sauce will change color here. 

Turn heat to high and bring to a broil and keep whisking and add the Tabasco. I used the whole 2 oz bottle.

Bring pot to a broil then turn heat down to simmer for 30 mins. Keep stirring so the sauce does not burn.

Ok now kids pay attention . You will need 5, 1 qt mason jars or some other containers to hold the sauce.

I used to use the bottles after the sauce was off the heat but it seems these new fangled green bottles don't hold up to the heat. I save them for after.

Spoon the sauce into the jars.

Place lids and bands on the jars.

The sauce will keep un refrigerated for however long it takes you to sop it up or give it away. If you feel you need to fridge it then go ahead.

ENJOY

Thank you again Nepas for the recipe.  If this is not ok with you let me know and I will delete it.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 16, 2011)

The folks out here in the center of the state make something similar out of Heinz Chili Sauce and Grape Jelly....Real popular on Meatballs...JJ


----------



## bostonbbq (Sep 6, 2011)

I just made a very small batch of this (also added some grape jelly to it during the cooking process).  Thanks for the inspiration. I'm having a massive BBQ this weekend with all sorts of sauces and really wanted to try something new! :)


----------

